# 1st Time Crab Boil ~ 7/2/11



## smokin relaxin steve (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey all!

I have been MIA for a while so i have a few Q-Views i need to post from the past several months... i will try to get them up over the next few days....

This is from 4th of July weekend... My bro and I did our fist ever crab boil at his place on the 2nd.... Crabs, Claims, Potatoes, and a bunch of other stuff... LOL.... here it is...












































Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## miamirick (Sep 30, 2011)

wow that looks great,   i better go look in the maibox again maybe my invite is still in there!    but seriously if you got a crab boil in MIAMI you better see a doctor,  too many nights on south beach?   that paper looks like it was from PHILLY though?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

MAN, I MISS NEW JERSEY!...Looks great!...Guess I need to make a road trip...JJ


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Oct 1, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks delicious!!
> 
> Craig


Thank you much!
 




miamirick said:


> wow that looks great,   i better go look in the maibox again maybe my invite is still in there!    but seriously if you got a crab boil in MIAMI you better see a doctor,  too many nights on south beach?   that paper looks like it was from PHILLY though?


Right outside of Philly, my bro works in philly though so the papare could very well be one!

Thanks for looking!
 




Chef JimmyJ said:


> MAN, I MISS NEW JERSEY!...Looks great!...Guess I need to make a road trip...JJ


HAHAHA! thanks for looking!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks good. Man that's a ton of food if that was just for you and your brother.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow looks great I miss the east coast..........


----------

